# Will There Ever Be a Street Fighter/Mortal Kombat Crossover?



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2014)

_Mortal Kombat_ and _Street Fighter_ are two of the best-known and most influential and definitive fighting game franchises, yet there has never been a crossover between them, to the best of my knowledge. _Street Fighter_ has crossed over with Marvel comics in _Marvel versus Capcom_ and _Mortal Kombat_ has crossed over with DC Comics in _Mortal Kombat versus DC,_ but they have not crossed over with each other, incredibly.

What does everyone else say about this? Will these two famous franchises ever cross over? If so, how awesome would such a crossover be? Would it be akin to Disney and Warner Bros. joining their characters in _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_ or Jackie Chan and Let Li being together in _Forbidden Kingdom?_ I await your responses.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 17, 2014)

I very much doubt, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I very much doubt, but stranger things have happened.



Why do you doubt it, and why would it be strange?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd hope not.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 18, 2014)

this is me, when playing any fighting game remotely like Street Fighter:


----------



## Lance (Apr 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'd hope not.



Why not? I have never stood in line for anything release day, but for this I would.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2014)

I really hope not..


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2014)

There's no way this could end anyway but poorly.

I also never understood why H.Y.D.R.A.'s symbol is that of a six-legged octopus


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2014)

lol pessimism.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2014)

The two franchises play nothing alike, and Mortal Kombat kind of sucks.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2014)

Mider T said:


> lol pessimism.



Hi, you must be new here.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 18, 2014)

Naruto said:


> The two franchises play nothing alike, and Mortal Kombat kind of sucks.



SF and Tekken have even bigger differences, yet they have a game. altho its not very good


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 18, 2014)

Neither of the franchises could shine because of the different dynamics to both games.  Street fighter with heads flying off or rainbow colour finishes in mortal kombat wouldn't really make sense.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 18, 2014)

It happened already.

[youtube]idzqb3vA2Lo[/youtube]


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Apr 18, 2014)

Capcom doesn't want to see Chun-Li's head to get ripped off for one.  The styles are just too different and tend to appeal to different people.  Sure you could say the same of Tekken and SF but those are at least Japanese companies that tend to portray the tone of their series in the same way.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 18, 2014)

i'd pay to see a killer instinct and mortal kombat crossover instead


----------



## teddy (Apr 18, 2014)

Naruto said:


> The two franchises play nothing alike, and Mortal Kombat kind of sucks.



To be fair, mk9 is a pretty good step in the right direction and the overall world comes off as more interesting than street fighter's

with that said i don't see it happening any time soon. i don't trust capcom


guilty gear>>both of them anyway


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> i'd pay to see a killer instinct and mortal kombat crossover instead



Now that actually makes more sense.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2014)

One of the only "symbolic" things that I think I'd really like happening and people want to be grumpy grandpas about it, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Although that one guy that said Killer Instinct vs Mortal Kombat makes an immense amount of sense. The new Killer Instinct is basically what NetherRealm did with the last Mortal Kombat. A very 90s game in almost every aspect of it's presentation and looks but with a modern twist about it. Familiar yet new.



Sasaki Kojirō said:


> Capcom doesn't want to see Chun-Li's head to get ripped off for one.



They'd just do the DC crossover treatment where they'd tone down the violence. Although people didn't really like how they pussyfied Mortal Kombat cause of it.



Naruto said:


> *The two franchises play nothing alike*, and Mortal Kombat kind of sucks.



It's a crossover game, that doesn't really mean anything. What you should be talking about is the tone of both games.

And Mortal Kombat's great, you donut.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 18, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> i'd pay to see a killer instinct and mortal kombat crossover instead



Yeah, that sounds a lot more sensible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> i'd pay to see a killer instinct and mortal kombat crossover instead



you, make games, now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyways.. SF has been done to death already.. Darkstalkers needs some love already.. Resurrection was a best seller on the PSN, Capcom said that if the numbers were good they'd do a sequel or reboot.. I'm still waiting


----------



## teddy (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah i like that idea more honestly. want to see that 2.5d jedah


----------

